# Construction of the cover



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a technical question: How is it with you designed that cover, lighting and accessibility for feeding, cleaning (water exchange) and removing fish is easily possible?

Thanks and greetings


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have used Blum aventos self closing hinges for two of my cabinet tops.They are the bomb.I get them from Lee Valley in the hinges section listed as specailty hinges(couldn't directly link).They open the whole front of "canopy" horizontally.They are pricey but there is no substatuting for quality.
Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, a good solution. If it is open, it remains open. You can work with light in the tank. Then a sufficient pressure and it closes again. It's true: When things with which one has to work much should not be saved. Thank you. I look around for different methods and find me one of them out. My own solution is even less attractive.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll show you how I did the thing with the cover so far .
On a long drive there are 2 pools next to each other . On both sides console. About the 2 pool is a wooden board. A tube of this lamp is mounted below . A light box, as used in the basement or the garage. Wet room . A long lamp has a better Energieeffiziens than two short . Seen from the side is the light above the center of the basin. I can see the two cover plates a little lift to feed . When I work in the pool, I push the board with the lamp on the console all the way back and take off the cover plates . I have enough space and light to handle . The brackets are tight enough that I can put on the board a bucket of water . ( See sketch).
Detail: The shields are back something deeper. There are 2 brackets in stainless steel sheet , thickness 0.5 mm. The spray should only drop back. Because of the floating plants . The cover plates fit perfectly in width. The about 1 mm gap . Front sticks out about an inch to the touch . ( There are indeed my Killies not jump out ).
I still have the front 2 panels attached to small chains, so I do not get direct light in the eyes. This I have not shown.


----------

